# New pigeon molting, not eating



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am worried because the new one year old pigeon we got two days ago, Lucy, Is not eating. She seems quite afraid. She started molting too last night. Didnt think pigeons molt in the winter. Have a vet appt scheduled for Wed AM, two more days. She seems so scared, being away from other pigeons. She us in quarantine to make sure she doesn't have anything Fiona could catch. Am so afraid, having just lost Chloe. Her poop yesterday looked ok but today, not eating, no poop.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It sometimes takes them a few days to adjust especially when they molt--their first molt is the hardest for them and some actually get upset...Also the change in temperature and light and dark will make a difference. Days are getting shorter and pigeons molt with the changes in light and dark...Just take an easy and leave things be and don't upset the pigeon anymore than you have too. Make sure it has water and food and knows how to get to these. Give it peace with a watchful eye..Sometimes a person can make the situation worse by "over reacting",, give it time and let her adjust to her new situation. Heck she is a racing pigeon that is most likely bonded to her loft---take her back to the old guy and get another pigeon...Give it time and when something gives you more pain than pleasure --why continue it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She is a year old so this is likely not her first molt. She wasn't showing any signs of molting when we got her two days ago. She has stopped eating and drinking. If she is bonded to her loft, is it likely she will adjust or should I take her back? Would it help to give her a friend from her previous loft?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have an appointment on Wed. Wait and see. She is probably scared and may not be used to people. Maybe the old guy didn't bother with them other then to feed and water them. I wouldn't be trying to get her used to me right away, or bothering with her. I would just leave her alone, maybe with a large mirror, and let her settle in. If she is scared, she won't want to eat.
A change in feed could do it also. What did he feed her? Seed or pellets?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Look young pigeons in my loft when they are first starting out trying to find a way in their world of pigeons will stay outside on a perch for a week or longer and just watch the activities for they are sizing up the activities of the other birds. It can be hot or cold they will stay out on that perch and watch and I get very concerned knowing they are not going into the loft to eat or drink so I put water down just in case they might want some. This is the learning curve for them for they watch the pigeons and see how they are and then in late afternoon when the time is right after all the pigeons are in and in their place---then they go in and maybe sneak some food and water--for there is a pecking order here for them to watch and learn. It is at this time that pigeons are vulnerable to sickness for all their hormones are adjusting.. Loft people get to know their birds kind of in there natural state for the bird has freedom to fly and other perks as well. People who own pigeons go through a learning curve on birds until they get to know them and their personalities better that's why people who post on here ask all these health questions..Pigeons are difficult to have as pets and to keep healthy for people just reach too fast for the different medicines to have them take a cure. If you know exactly what it is then give medicines for it but if you don't know don't start shotgunning medicines to cure the bird for you will kill them. Pigeons are difficult especially female pigeons and should not be expected to be like a cat or dog here. Pigeons can sense cats and hear rats and mice and this really upsets them much more than a dog..It takes time for them to adjust to a new environment. They watch other pigeons to learn things and if you just have one how are they going to see to use a strange container just to drink water. This is just making me to sad to read these types of postings---over and over again ---sickness---more sickness. Just don't overdo things and give it time making sure the pigeon has food and water and knows how to eat and drink out of the containers....Wish you good luck with your pigeon...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, appreciate your responses. Will see what the vet says. Lucy is used to,eating "pigeon mix" mostly seed. Have offered her various types but she hasn't gone near them. Put her water and food in dishes where she can clearly see them. Think she is freaked out being away from the other birds so am seriously thinking about getting her a friend from her loft. Do want to make sure she is healthy though so,am not taking on more medical problems. Am way over budget the past two months, for poor Chloe's treatments and tests. Especially want to be sure Lucy doesn't have circovirus. Am trying to just spend a few minutes with her talking to her without trying to upset her.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You know the feral pigeon that I got on Sunday the one that I thought got into something well I have not seen this pigeon eat for three days now or drink water-----they are sneaky especially in a new environment---yet he has plenty of poopings nice healthy ones. I can tell he is eating by seeds being out of place or the water a little dirty maybe with a seed or two in it-----these pigeons in the beginning do not want you to see them eat or drink and they are very sneaky when they eat food--check for droppings...lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

When you go to see the other guy ask for some of his food and where to buy it as well. Changing pigeons from different foods will upset them for days too. If one tries to switch from seed to pellets they need to do it very very gradually if not the pigeon can become really sick. I tried to give my finch who is about 6 or 7 now some "advertised best finch pellets with all nutrition in it" and I gave her some gradually and found her on the bottom of the cage not drinking or eating. So I figures she was old and just dying-and put food and water down there----regular seed----and pretty soon she was normal again so I guess some birds cannot adjust to the different foods. This one experience swore me off of pellets and I know they are suppose to be so much better and cleaner and no waste--etc etc... Heck I even tried pellets on my other sick pigeon to get the bird full nutrition and it was easier to put down its mouth but this finch experience I am thinking twice on offering different and strange food. My finch is doing wonderful chirping away and on regular food and her name is Margie.. So all this writing just to share with you---change of food makes a difference as well as environment. Vets won't tell you any of these things that I am writing for you have to know to ask...Sure hope everything works out..


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

cwebster said:


> She is a year old so this is likely not her first molt. She wasn't showing any signs of molting when we got her two days ago. She has stopped eating and drinking. If she is bonded to her loft, is it likely she will adjust or should I take her back? Would it help to give her a friend from her previous loft?


IMO you are worrying too much and not accepting of what is normal pigeon behavior . They do not like change and take awhile to relax and feel safer. You have to start some place. If you are worried about its health get it an exam and lab testing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am getting Lucy an exam and testing tomorrow. But she still isn't eating so dont have any poop to analyze. Will keep trying to find food she likes and will be patient while she adapts. If she doesn't adapt soon, may get her a friend from the same loft. I don't want to lose another bird the way we lost Chloe.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucy is eating and pooping up a storm. It took me several minutes to catch her to take her to the vet as she flies very well. He doesn't think she has beak mites and thinks she is healthy. She weighs 366 g but is being tested for parasites and circovirus, just in case. She is not happy with me because I had to catch her. I got her two mirrors and three kinds of pigeon and dove mixes today from the feed and pet store and started Fiona on probiotics, after Fiona dumped a loose half cup broody poop on my bare foot, the rug, and the drapes yesterday.


----------

